# My display case/layout...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...feeling like I hijacked another's thread, I started this one...

I built it in about 20 hours using furniture grade red oak plywood and poplar...









...front cover held on with brass latches...









...access crawl does the job but I am getting older...sigh...




























It's designed to hold both my trains and my extensive library on all things modeling.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tankist said:


> germans do not use Whyte notation but rather their own BR classification. so this is a BR what? (i know for sure it is not 75,78 nor 38)


That is true...I only know it is an O1, Marklin model HR800 that sold in the FAO Shwartz catalog for $39 back in 1951.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Where did you have the room to build it? May I ask?
It's a very nice layout, er library, work bench, storage unit,etc.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

T-Man said:


> Where did you have the room to build it? May I ask?
> It's a very nice layout, er library, work bench, storage unit,etc.


I had a shop where I worked and a large collection of tools. I did it in my off time, then toted it over to my apartment. For my recent move, I found it packed quite well in the U-haul with only minor casualties...









...most buildings are removable, some being wired in by lights and such...









...all boxes of trains and building sat protected inside of the bookshelves during the trip...









...and only one citizen and one tree were loosened in the 270 mile move over highways that were like dirt roads...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I didn't know it was sectional. For you that must be very convenient.
It's a great piece(s) of furniture and functonal too!:laugh:

You have suggested that room is always a concern. You run rather large livery too. I wonder if Choo lives in a closet after seeing his micro stock?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man said:


> I wonder if Choo lives in a closet after seeing his micro stock?


I think Choo Choo Greg is gonna go all woozy in love after seeing the possibilities of a pull-out-drawer layout. A tiny little drawer, in his case.

Great job, again, Shay ... fabulous craftsmanship. Really fabulous.

TJ


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Is that the cabinet with the sweet N scale layout in it?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...:thumbsup:

Yes, that's the cabinet, built to do exactly as I hoped it would and did. My one regret is that it is a bit heavy, but then, what comparable piece of furniture of similar size and wood isn't.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Holy Cabinet Cove Batman!!*

Wow Shay......you gotta submit that cabinet to Model Railroader! We have a bunch of Shipyard carpenters in Sturgeon Bay working for Palmer Johnson Yachts that stop by the restaurant and I showed your cabinet to them.....they were impressed....and one guy is going to buy his son a Train set for Christmas:laugh::laugh:! Seriously you should submit your creation and get some credit,it rocks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Wow Shay......you gotta submit that cabinet to Model Railroader! We have a bunch of Shipyard carpenters in Sturgeon Bay working for Palmer Johnson Yachts that stop by the restaurant and I showed your cabinet to them.....they were impressed....and one guy is going to buy his son a Train set for Christmas:laugh::laugh:! Seriously you should submit your creation and get some credit,it rocks!!:thumbsup:




Very nice indeed!:thumbsup:

It would take me 5 years to make that!


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

looks awesome!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys...don't know about the MR thing, I don't care for their format and haven't for over over 20 years...kinda like watching an old friend go down a path you know is going to have a bad ending.

One of the things I plan to add to the top is low pile carpet, so that I can move the layout aside and put my slotcar tracks up once in awhile. There is enough space for a medium sized track with plenty of run-off room.


----------



## RailMan (Oct 27, 2010)

Having a custom cabinet shop for 30 years I know good work when I see it, did a great job Mr Shay, should be proud of yourself, well done.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

Pretty soon you'll need roadies to transport your trains:laugh: It looks a little like a rock band's setup when it's all broken down.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Appreciate the kind words, Al.



Smokestack Lightning said:


> Pretty soon you'll need roadies to transport your trains:laugh: It looks a little like a rock band's setup when it's all broken down.


I played with the idea of finishing them like packing crates, right down to a shipping stencil that said "Not Fragile" ala Bachmann Turner Overdrive's album of the same name. Alas, my beloved deep sixed that idea, she has finishing ideas of her own...


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

HOLY Layout HEAVEN


----------



## phdezra (Nov 28, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> Yes, that's the cabinet, built to do exactly as I hoped it would and did. My one regret is that it is a bit heavy, but then, what comparable piece of furniture of similar size and wood isn't.


Wow, wow, wow. Triple wow. Beautiful and very well thought out. The craftsmanship and skill is evident (even to a newbie like me).

The layout on top - is that HO or N? And what is the measurements of the top surface area? Thanks.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

phdezra said:


> Wow, wow, wow. Triple wow. Beautiful and very well thought out. The craftsmanship and skill is evident (even to a newbie like me).
> 
> The layout on top - is that HO or N? And what is the measurements of the top surface area? Thanks.


Thanks, the top layout is HO and the surface measures 45" x 64"---basically decided around the dimensions of the N scale layout it houses.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm impressed, inspired and encouraged. 

I'm encouraged because I'm getting older and think about when selling our home might become necessary when caring for it will not be possible. I imagine a small condo and wonder about what would happen to the layout. What you've done is a solution.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Russel...I found as a pastor in waiting that I had to give up on room filling pikes---not because they were wrong, but because they weren't exactly the best use of my time. So I had a huge eBay sale and handed over all the coin gained to my beloved to do with as she saw fit, condensing it all down to a nice pastime that's easy to maintain. 

The N scale layout_ (a freebie from another modeler)_ had enough track for some challenging ops but was too easily made hard to operate with dust. The case takes care of that. What used to be a weekly chore now needs only be done once a year---if that. 

The HO layout only takes a few minutes to brighten the rails and, with regular running of Masonite pad cars, only needs it done every few months.


----------



## oldsteamer4 (Jan 22, 2010)

A magnificent cabinet, Shay. You are truly not only a craftsman, but an artist as well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He's got my woodworking talents running for cover!  I'd be embarrassed to post something I made after seeing this!


----------



## oldsteamer4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Tankist - You might find an answer to what "BR' locomotive you have there if you Google BR classification of German locomotives. Scroll down to Engine Classification-polar-sunnynassau.com. Then, scroll w-a-a-ay down til you come to the BR section, and beyond that, the new designations for the BR system. Be forewarned though! It's a complicated combination of numbers of powered axles, coupled or not, floating or rigid, etc.,etc. Good luck! Cheers, oldsteamer4


----------

